# Another cop shot



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

In this PC world of idiocy, they won't even say he was shot by a black man.
Obama's war on those mean old white cops is picking up steam.


> Police described the suspect as a dark-complexioned male who is believed to be between 20 and 25 years old, and stands about 5-foot-10 to 6-feet tall. He was wearing a white T-shirt and red shorts and driving a red or maroon pickup-style truck with an extended cab. Police said an intensive search for the suspect was ongoing Saturday morning.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They've caught him already

http://networks.org/?src=ap:U:US_DEPUTY_SHOT_HOUSTON

http://abc13.com/news/hcso-deputy-fatally-shot-at-gas-station-in-nw-harris-county/961336/

http://www.fox26houston.com/home/13429947-story


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the story. Is it possible they don't know the man's race? There are lots of dark brown people who are not African-American. Some Hispanics, Asian Indians, Australian Aborigines, Polynesians, etc fit the bill.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Apparently it's more important to complain (and bash the President) about how the man's skin color was described by the media than the fact that a police officer was shot in the back while he putting gas in his car. 

I don't understand some people's priorities. A man died, it really doesn't matter to me the race of who killed him. SMH


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope the family can sue Farrahhacon.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Apparently it's more important to complain (and bash the President) about how the man's skin color was described by the media than the fact that a police officer was shot in the back while he putting gas in his car.
> 
> I don't understand some people's priorities. A man died, it really doesn't matter to me the race of who killed him. SMH


The things I "complained" about are part of the problem
Even you should be able to see that.
People making excuses is what fuels these fires, and a misleading description of the coward..(oops, is that allowed?) does nothing but show how stupid PC really is as it slows down any investigation or manhunt.
I'm dark complected and have been known to wear a white t-shirt...lots of people are.
Sorry if that offends you, but that description is racist. They should have just said he's black.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

7thswan said:


> Hope the family can sue Farrahhacon.


It was a hate crime, but this racist administration and their "DOJ" doggy won't admit it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> The things I "complained" about are part of the problem
> Even you should be able to see that.
> People making excuses is what fuels these fires, and a misleading description of the coward..(oops, is that allowed?) does nothing but show how stupid PC really is as it slows down any investigation or manhunt.
> I'm dark complected and have been known to wear a white t-shirt...lots of people are.
> Sorry if that offends you, but that description is racist. They should have just said he's black.


Even with the "horrible" description according the BearFootFarm's links the deputy was murdered at around 8:20 pm and the killer caught by 3 am.

ETA: It was the investigating officers that indicated "a man with a dark complexion" you don't think they wanted to find the man that killed Deputy Goforth? 

Why are you dragging politics into a tragedy?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Even with the "horrible" description according the BearFootFarm's links the deputy was murdered at around 8:20 pm and the killer caught by 3 am.


Glad they caught him
Good thing they had a picture.
We have a problem in this country, black thugs are assassinating white cops, and the PC morons can't even admit it, and your coward of a "president" won't even address it except to make excuses and give his silent approval.
But hey, you don't care as long as we are PC about it.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Apparently it's more important to complain (and bash the President) about how the man's skin color was described by the media than the fact that a police officer was shot in the back while he putting gas in his car.
> 
> I don't understand some people's priorities. A man died, it really doesn't matter to me the race of who killed him. SMH


What if there is an agenda involved.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB-e9VbwMy0&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Glad they caught him
> Good thing they had a picture.
> We have a problem in this country, black thugs are assassinating white cops, and the PC morons can't even admit it, and your coward of a "president" won't even address it except to make excuses and give his silent approval.
> But hey, you don't care as long as we are PC about it.


There's absolutely no possibility that they didn't know the race of the killer, right? None at all? Trained cops investigating the murder of a follow cop? 

I don't see it as "PC" if they knew the race of the guy they would have announced it to help the investigation. I care about Deputy Goforth and his family, you care more about the race of his killer being identified in the media. Oh, and promoting your political agenda by bashing the President. 

Your President too, well unless you no longer are a citizen?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If whites were publicly calling for the murder of blacks, Obama would have the feds all over it.
But he'll ignore this because he's a racist and in full agreement.
We have a corrupt racist government, and the excusers let it happen.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> There's absolutely no possibility that they didn't know the race of the killer, right? None at all? Trained cops investigating the murder of a follow cop?
> 
> I don't see it as "PC" if they knew the race of the guy they would have announced it to help the investigation. I care about Deputy Goforth and his family, you care more about the race of his killer being identified in the media. Oh, and promoting your political agenda by bashing the President.
> 
> Your President too, well unless you no longer are a citizen?


You have no idea what I care about.
Some of my best friends are cops, and I don't like the idea they are being hunted by racists cowards.
I don't care about the killer's race, the description was cowardly and you know it.
I didn't vote for Obama, and yeah, he's "president" but I'm not going to fall on my knees and worship him like his fans do.
You can have him if corruption and hate are what you like.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You have no idea what I care about.
> Some of my best friends are cops, and I don't like the idea they are being hunted by racists cowards.
> I don't care about the killer's race, the description was cowardly and you know it.
> I didn't vote for Obama, and yeah, he's "president" but I'm not going to fall on my knees and worship him like his fans do.
> You can have him if corruption and hate are what you like.


I can only surmise what you care about by what you post. So I know no such thing.

You never mentioned Deputy Goforth and only complained about the "PC" media and that they wouldn't say the killer was black. The media were only relaying what his fellow investigating officers said. Had you read an article from anything other than a right wing website you would have known that. 

I'm not an Obama fan, I did vote for him the first time but only because I would not vote for Romney. I don't worship anyone, but you knew that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

popscott said:


> What if there is an agenda involved.....


I googled "FYF people and cops" the only thing that comes up is right wing propaganda sites. Do you have a link to something that is neutral? Or at least *tries* to be impartial?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I can only surmise what you care about by what you post. So I know no such thing.
> 
> You never mentioned Deputy Goforth and only complained about the "PC" media and that they wouldn't say the killer was black. The media were only relaying what his fellow investigating officers said. Had you read an article from anything other than a right wing website you would have known that.
> 
> I'm not an Obama fan, I did vote for him the first time but only because I would not vote for Romney. I don't worship anyone, but you knew that.


Since Romney didn't run against Obama the first time, I didn't vote for him either. :rotfl:
I don't know about you, but from the picture, it was obvious to me what "race" the killer is, and this whole thing about not wanting to mention race when the shooter is black is just stupid.
They have no problem when a white person shoots a black person, it's spelled out right away.
I'm glad you aren't an Obama fan, I knew you were smarter than that


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> It was a hate crime, but this racist administration and their "DOJ" doggy won't admit it.


I agree it was a hate crime if the perpetrator targeted Deputy Goforth because he was white rather than because he was a police officer. Unfortunately, the killing of a police officer is not considered a hate crime under current law.

Definition of a hate crime as defined by the FBI: For the purposes of collecting statistics, Congress has defined a hate crime as a âcriminal offense against a person or property motivated in whole or in part by an offender's bias against a race, religion, disability, ethnic origin or sexual orientation.â

From: https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/investigate/civilrights/hate_crimes/overview

As defined by the DOJ: Hate crime is the violence of intolerance and bigotry, intended to hurt
and intimidate someone because of their race, ethnicity, national origin,
religious, sexual orientation, or disability. 

From: http://www.justice.gov/crs/hate-crime


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Since Romney didn't run against Obama the first time, I didn't vote for him either. :rotfl:
> I don't know about you, but from the picture, it was obvious to me what "race" the killer is, and this whole thing about not wanting to mention race when the shooter is black is just stupid.
> They have no problem when a white person shoots a black person, it's spelled out right away.
> I'm glad you aren't an Obama fan, I knew you were smarter than that


You're right, I goofed. I wouldn't vote for Sarah Palin. Obama was clearly the better choice in that election. I didn't vote for Romney *or* Obama in '12. 

The way I see it you _want_ the perp to be black so you can use it to make digs at Obama. I'd rather not see a dead cop, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're right, I goofed. I wouldn't vote for Sarah Palin. Obama was clearly the better choice in that election. I didn't vote for Romney *or* Obama in '12.
> 
> The way I see it you _want_ the perp to be black so you can use it to make digs at Obama. I'd rather not see a dead cop, or anyone else for that matter.


I'd rather there was no perp and the deputy was still alive.
I'm not making "digs" at Obama, I'm pointing out the obvious that he sanctions this action by his inattention.
If Obama would man up, go on TV and say "Hey black guys, stop assassinating white cops", it would cut down on this crap.
If he would throw as big a fit as he does when a black criminal gets shot, it would reduce the number of murders.
But he won't because he's a hateful bigot and this all suits his gun control agenda.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I don't know about you, but *from the picture*, it was obvious to me what "race" the killer is, and this whole thing about not wanting to mention race when the shooter is black is just stupid.


What picture would that be?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Here you go:

http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/...-in-Houston-while-pumping-gas--323305721.html


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

They obviously cannot refer to a race because who knows what race this man identifies as. Would not want to offend ....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What picture would that be?


There is a crime shot image.

Check out some of this stuff going on. This is just one small part-Black Lives Matter.
https://twitter.com/search?q=#BlackLivesMatter


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

His mother helped lead the cops to him also.

http://www.fox26houston.com/home/13429947-story


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Members of the #FYF911 or #000YoFlag and #BlackLivesMatter movements called for the lynching and hanging of white people and cops. They encouraged others on a radio show Tuesday night to &#8220;turn the tide&#8221; and kill white people and cops to send a message about the killing of black people in America.

^^^^from other post vid. I'm sure most did not open.http://www.weaselzippers.us/232890-...rder-of-cops-days-before-deputy-was-murderer/


ps. I edited the one hashtag


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Tell it like it is".
They should just say black when a murder suspect is sought and they can tell what race he is by looking a picture.

The Sheriff said in one of the articles that they had been afraid that something like this might happen because of the climate against cops.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Tell it like it is".
> They should just say black when a murder suspect is sought and they can tell what race he is by looking a picture.


shhhh,someone might say he looks like he could be obama's son....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have seen nothing on the news but one blurry picture from a video surveillance camera. That picture is pretty clearly a black man but nothing has been established for me to make any judgements at all. Might not end up being the killer.

From what I read, it was a cowardly attack. But the motive is yet to be proven. It will not surprise me if it was racially motivated. But it will not surprise me if the killer was a drug dealer who saw a chance for revenge. Or a fanatic of any stripe hopped up on his own rhetoric. Or a bereaved insane relative. Or a mentally ill man. Or......

So attacking each other over judgement calls is also way too early.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank the Good Lord for camera phones.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Pixie, This is the definition you posted of a hate crime.

_Definition of a hate crime as defined by the FBI: For the purposes of collecting statistics, Congress has defined a hate crime as a âcriminal offense against a person or property *motivated in whole or in part by an offender's bias against a race*, religion, disability, ethnic origin or sexual orientation.â_

The shooting of a white police officer because he was a white police officer fits that definition exactly. This was a hate crime. Obama has a different definition, it's only a hate crime if it's white on black.

*You're right, I goofed. I wouldn't vote for Sarah Palin.
*
Your choice for president was not between Palin and Obama, it was between McCain and Obama. Perhaps you dislike Sarah so much you couldn't vote for that ticket?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

where I want to said:


> I have seen nothing on the news but one blurry picture from a video surveillance camera. That picture is pretty clearly a black man but nothing has been established for me to make any judgements at all. Might not end up being the kilker.
> 
> From what I read, it was a cowardly attack. But the motive is yet to be proven. It will not surprise me if it was racially motivated. But it will not surprise me if the killer was a drug dealer who saw a chance for revenge. Or a fanatic of any stripe hopped up on his own rhetoric. Or a bereaved insane relative. Or a mentally ill man. Or......
> 
> So attacking each other over judgement calls is also way too early.


That is a good picture of his truck too.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But where is the connection to the actual killing. I doubt that the police would publish, presuming they did, without a good reason, but since no one has presented it yet, it is too early to be so reactive. Either for or against.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Surveillance cameras are standard at gas stations. Odds are they have a video of the whole thing just not releasing it. (ETA: that's a speculation on my part, I have not read that anywhere)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

FarmerKat said:


> Surveillance cameras are standard at gas stations. Odds are they have a video of the whole thing just not releasing it. (ETA: that's a speculation on my part, I have not read that anywhere)


I hear he lived a couple of blocks away,so he probabaly frequents the station.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

no really said:


> His mother helped lead the cops to him also.
> 
> http://www.fox26houston.com/home/13429947-story


http://abc13.com/houston/

This one says she said he was home with her.

Deputy and suspect
MOM OF MAN IN CUSTODY AFTER DEADLY AMBUSH: "MY SON IS INNOCENT"
A person of interest has been taken into custody in the ambush killing of Deputy Darren Goforth; man's mother says her son was home at the time of the deadly shooting


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I googled "FYF people and cops" the only thing that comes up is right wing propaganda sites. Do you have a link to something that is neutral? Or at least *tries* to be impartial?


Google????? It is a twitter hashtag... What does right wing anything have to do with what these people typing their own word on the social media. Try reading their very words. 

Here are your "neutral links" *BEWARE* of offensive languages

https://mobile.twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=#fyf911

https://mobile.twitter.com/search?src=typd&q=#fukyoflag


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

7thswan said:


> *There is a crime shot image*.
> 
> Check out some of this stuff going on. This is just one small part-Black Lives Matter.
> https://twitter.com/search?q=#BlackLivesMatter


Maybe the OP should have posted a link to something then, huh? 

Personally, when I hear someone described as "dark complexion" I already know they mean "black".


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> In this PC world of idiocy, they won't even say he was shot by a black man.
> Obama's war on those mean old white cops is picking up steam.


According to a family member who should know these things, when police release a statement with a general description it is for one of two reasons. 

They have a suspect in mind and don't want involvement from the general public or they don't have much of a description, are looking for public assistance and don't want to taint the situation by citing specifics that may not be factual. 

In this case, I would think that perhaps it is because they already had a suspect in mind and didn't need any further tips from the public.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Heres where politics comes in...................... A black female representative from the Department of Justice sat in her car close to the car where Breitbart Texas was stationed.



http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...nterest-in-texas-cops-execution-style-murder/


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're right, I goofed. I wouldn't vote for Sarah Palin. Obama was clearly the better choice in that election. I didn't vote for Romney *or* Obama in '12.
> 
> The way I see it you _want_ the perp to be black so you can use it to make digs at Obama. I'd rather not see a dead cop, or anyone else for that matter.


Cmon now, you can do better than this, Sarah never ran for president, McCain was obamas opposition the first run.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Maybe the OP should have posted a link to something then, huh?
> 
> Personally, when I hear someone described as "dark complexion" I already know they mean "black".


I just read a story a bit back about a Cop being attacked, he did Not defend himself, afraid to be called racist. I'm having a hard time finding it for all the articles about Cops...


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I suppose the anti-gun people will come out and blame the guns instead of the person.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

7thswan said:


> Heres where politics comes in...................... A black female representative from the Department of Justice sat in her car close to the car where Breitbart Texas was stationed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...nterest-in-texas-cops-execution-style-murder/


What role would a department of justice employee typically have in a police investigation?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

popscott said:


> Google????? It is a twitter hashtag... What does right wing anything have to do with what these people typing their own word on the social media. Try reading their very words.
> 
> Here are your "neutral links" *BEWARE* of offensive languages
> 
> ...


Was your link to twitter? Nope. http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/...ople-and-cops/ Likes like a website to me. 

I wanted verification, I'm just silly that way. I don't take the rantings of people with an obvious agenda at face value.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Cmon now, you can do better than this, Sarah never ran for president, McCain was obamas opposition the first run.


Isn't the vote for the pair? Is it possible to vote for McCain without letting Palin into office? C'mon, splain how I'd do that please?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Members of the #FYF911 or #000YoFlag and #BlackLivesMatter movements called for the lynching and hanging of white people and cops. They encouraged others on a radio show Tuesday night to âturn the tideâ and kill white people and cops to send a message about the killing of black people in America.
> 
> ^^^^from other post vid. I'm sure most did not open.http://www.weaselzippers.us/232890-...rder-of-cops-days-before-deputy-was-murderer/
> 
> ...


A URL with "weaselzippers" is a website to trust, isn't it?  I didn't find anything from FYF on a legit website, one that didn't have an agenda or at least tried to be impartial. Can you point one out? The poster that brought this up couldn't...


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Was your link to twitter? Nope. http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/...ople-and-cops/ Likes like a website to me.
> 
> I wanted verification, I'm just silly that way. I don't take the rantings of people with an obvious agenda at face value.


Try to keep up.... 

http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/

This link puts the other 2 links up in the very first paragraph... Try looking at the articles before commenting.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

popscott said:


> Try to keep up....
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/
> 
> This link puts the other 2 links up in the very first paragraph... Try looking at the articles before commenting.


I did. I asked for an impartial link from something other than a right wing website with an agenda. *Twice*. I can't make it any simpler than that.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad to see they caught the guy who shot the cop. Another one of Obama's sons. On the bright side, his mother helped catch him. When Farakhan and these other race baiters rant about killing cops and whites, some of the less intelligent take it seriously. Why aren't those blacks inciting violence in jail? Why doesn't Obama come out and tell young blacks to ignore the race baiters?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

wr said:


> What role would a department of justice employee typically have in a police investigation?


Good question.

This is sad for the death of a human being.

Lots of things to think about - 

As to Hate Crime - I'm absolutely bumfuzzled at the idea that we had to stick an extra label on a crime - especially a murder. It would seem if you have been harmed or killed by someone due to their dislike of your race, etc., somehow your life, body, or possessions matters more? It makes no sense.

If a person doesn't like you for any number of reasons, other than because of your race,etc., and murders you, it's just an ordinary, run-of-the-mill murder. I guess you are less dead, your family is less destroyed than if it was for a racial, or perceived racial, dislike.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie, hate crimes are already the law. The problem is that this is a white police officer killed by a black person. Somehow, this situation is not considered a hate crime but should be. This is a hate crime against a policeman or this is the way that it is looking.

Caucasians are being discriminated against every day and it has gotten a lot worse since 2008.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*The Latest on Houston deputy: Police speaking with man about shooting, say he isn't a suspect*


Saturday, 29 August 2015 
http://www.onenewspage.com/n/US/7556lflki/The-Latest-on-Houston-deputy-Police-speaking-with.htm


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> Trixie, hate crimes are already the law. The problem is that this is a white police officer killed by a black person. Somehow, this situation is not considered a hate crime but should be. This is a hate crime against a policeman or this is the way that it is looking.
> 
> Caucasians are being discriminated against every day and it has gotten a lot worse since 2008.


Oh, I know it is the law - that's really what I'm talking about. It's a totally ridiculous law subject to some very creative interpretations.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

wr said:


> What role would a department of justice employee typically have in a police investigation?


There should be nothing that I know of at this point. The reason it is being noticed/watched is because our Fed. gov. has been sticking their nose where it dosen't belong. There are many instances where the trail leads directly back to the WH in specific cases. it's all racial politics and stirring the pot of hatred from this adm.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> A URL with "weaselzippers" is a website to trust, isn't it?  I didn't find anything from FYF on a legit website, one that didn't have an agenda or at least tried to be impartial. Can you point one out? The poster that brought this up couldn't...


website? they are twitter groups.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

poppy said:


> Glad to see they caught the guy who shot the cop. Another one of Obama's sons. On the bright side, his mother helped catch him. When Farakhan and these other race baiters rant about killing cops and whites, some of the less intelligent take it seriously. Why aren't those blacks inciting violence in jail? Why doesn't Obama come out and tell young blacks to ignore the race baiters?


*Why doesn't Obama come out and condemn this execution of a deputy sheriff while he is on the job?

**He had no problem coming out and saying if he had a son he would look just like Trayvon Martin.
*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> *Why doesn't Obama come out and condemn this execution of a deputy sheriff while he is on the job?*


That would be stating the obvious. This is one of many senseless killings that happen every day. The fact that this one involved the killing of a police officer and that he happened to be on the job makes it more newsworthy, but not more tragic.

If anything stands out about this incident it's the lack of motive. Without a motive we don't know for sure that his being a police officer had anything to do with being selected as the victim.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> *Why doesn't Obama come out and condemn this execution of a deputy sheriff while he is on the job?
> 
> **He had no problem coming out and saying if he had a son he would look just like Trayvon Martin.
> *


It does not matter, he has said and done what he has with the help of Farha,Sharpton, Soros,Mosley ect and this is where we are now. I do not think he could even Beg them to stop, they will not. The wound has been opened wide and it is exactly what the left wants. It's no diffrent than them trying to devide us with "womans" issues ect. It's the way they roll...


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Briefing from the sheriff a few minutes ago. The suspect is still very much on the loose. Asking for any help on locating this thug murderer executionist.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

7thswan said:


> It does not matter, he has said and done what he has with the help of Farha,Sharpton, Soros,Mosley ect and this is where we are now. I do not think he could even Beg them to stop, they will not. The wound has been opened wide and it is exactly what the left wants. It's no diffrent than them trying to devide us with "womans" issues ect. It's the way they roll...


Holder,Obama etc,etc.

Farrakhan has called for the death of 10,000 white people.
Is there no law against this sort of thing?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevada said:


> That would be stating the obvious. This is one of many senseless killings that happen every day. The fact that this one involved the killing of a police officer and that he happened to be on the job makes it more newsworthy, but not more tragic.
> 
> If anything stands out about this incident it's the lack of motive. Without a motive we don't know for sure that his being a police officer had anything to do with being selected as the victim.


We are discussing the motive- Black "spokespeople" calling for the killings of Cops.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Holder,Obama etc,etc.
> 
> Farrakhan has called for the death of 10,000 white people.
> Is there no law against this sort of thing?


I thought there should be, but then Sharpton should be in jail for tax evasion too. That Shabazz guy is calling for killings also, and as I stated elsewhere one of these Black lives matter groups is calling for "something big" on 9/11.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't the vote for the pair? Is it possible to vote for McCain without letting Palin into office? C'mon, splain how I'd do that please?


I don't know about New York but I've voted in three different states and on all those ballots each executive office had to be voted separately.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

7thswan said:


> I thought there should be, but then Sharpton should be in jail for tax evasion too. That Shabazz guy is calling for killings also, and as I stated elsewhere one of these Black lives matter groups is calling for "something big" on 9/11.


I sure can't put a like to this.

This guy who executed this deputy is a coward. Even if he had a partner, it would not have helped unless he was in the car and it might not have helped even then because the shooter came from behind the deputy. 2 deputies may have been shot. Cops react in real time to situations that can become deadly in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

7thswan said:


> It does not matter, he has said and done what he has with the help of Farha,Sharpton, Soros,Mosley ect and this is where we are now. I do not think he could even Beg them to stop, they will not. The wound has been opened wide and it is exactly what the left wants. It's no diffrent than them trying to devide us with "womans" issues ect. It's the way they roll...


I agree - on your premise - it's exactly what they want.

My only disagreement, and bear with me here, is thinking it's the 'left' that wants this. I don't see a lot of those on the so-called right doing anything about this. I do believe doing nothing is the same as sanctioning it. Those we consider 'right' seem to be reticent to do what needs to be done. They are complicit in this also.

Also, from under my tinfoil hat, I believe both sides (of the one party system) are working for the same results. The methods and rhetoric may be different, but the results are the same.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

7thswan said:


> We are discussing the motive- Black "spokespeople" calling for the killings of Cops.


How do you know this killing was in response to that call?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevada said:


> How do you know this killing was in response to that call?


Well we don't, we're talking about while it all unfolds.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Trixie said:


> I agree - on your premise - it's exactly what they want.
> 
> My only disagreement, and bear with me here, is thinking it's the 'left' that wants this. I don't see a lot of those on the so-called right doing anything about this. I do believe doing nothing is the same as sanctioning it. Those we consider 'right' seem to be reticent to do what needs to be done. They are complicit in this also.
> 
> Also, from under my tinfoil hat, I believe both sides (of the one party system) are working for the same results. The methods and rhetoric may be different, but the results are the same.


You are right. There are the group of the left that has no idea that they are being drug along for the ride. On the right, there is a group just sitting waiting to "save the day" and won't say a thing for fear of looking like a racist. It's the damage that pc has done.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> I don't know about New York but I've voted in three different states and on all those ballots each executive office had to be voted separately.


So I could have voted for McCain, and had he won Palin wouldn't have been VP? Huh. Splain how that could happen please? A vote for McCain is the same as a vote for Palin, correct? I didn't want Palin in office so I didn't vote for McCain. Dang. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> That would be stating the obvious. This is one of many senseless killings that happen every day. The fact that this one involved the killing of a police officer and that he happened to be on the job makes it more newsworthy, but not more tragic.
> 
> If anything stands out about this incident it's the lack of motive. Without a motive we don't know for sure that his being a police officer had anything to do with being selected as the victim.


The motive is Obama's war on white cops.
This is the result of the bigots Obama and Sharpton inciting riots in Ferguson and others.
This is what they want, a race war, hatred and stupid combine to turn this country into a 3rd world cesspool.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> How do you know this killing was in response to that call?


Everyone knows that it's Muslims and/or blacks that do all the killing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here, Nevada, the Sherriff made mention of the BLM issue.
The sheriff said the attack &#8220;strikes at the heart of law enforcement&#8221; and noted the &#8220;very dangerous national rhetoric that&#8217;s out there today.&#8221;

And when it gets to a point where cops are being assassinated, he said, this rhetoric is &#8220;out of control.&#8221; read the rest...http://www.mediaite.com/tv/sheriff-...ric-after-deputy-killed-cop-lives-matter-too/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> The motive is Obama's war on white cops.
> This is the result of the bigots Obama and Sharpton inciting riots in Ferguson and others.
> This is what they want, a race war, hatred and stupid combine to turn this country into a 3rd world cesspool.


Why would anyone want a war that would turn the US into a 3rd world cesspool?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> How do you know this killing was in response to that call?


How do you know it wasn't?
You do tend to turn a blind eye to the racism of the left, and you are so afraid of offending blacks, you won't even entertain the idea that this was a racialy motivated killing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would anyone want a war that would turn the US into a 3rd world cesspool?


Why not?
Obama has proven he hates this country, Sharpton is so stupid and racist, he doesn't care as long as whites are being murdered.
Either Obama is the stupidest, worst "leader" ever, or his goal is to ruin this country.
Which is it?
Stupid or evil?
both?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The Democrat Party needs to call off their thugs and stop the race baiting.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How do you know it wasn't?
> You do tend to turn a blind eye to the racism of the left, and you are so afraid of offending blacks, you won't even entertain the idea that this was a racialy motivated killing.


It absolutely _could_ be a racially motivated killing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Everyone knows that it's Muslims and/or blacks that do all the killing.


If a white guy kills black people in a church, it's a white supremacist, racial motivated southern hate fest and we ban the flag and a couple TV shows.
When a few blacks shoot some whites, we just blame the guns and make excuses as to why it's not racially motivated.
Even you should be able to see the lop lopsidedness in all that?
How many public calls to kill whites will it take to open your eyes?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Why not?
> Obama has proven he hates this country, Sharpton is so stupid and racist, he doesn't care as long as whites are being murdered.
> Either Obama is the stupidest, worst "leader" ever, or his goal is to ruin this country.
> Which is it?
> ...


Obama's not stupid, so you're saying that he wants to start a war to make the US into a "3rd world cesspool" why? Why would he ruin the country? What would he gain?


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would anyone want a war that would turn the US into a 3rd world cesspool?




First and foremost - money and power.

Those promoting it think, or know, they will be among the elite - even more elite and wealthier.

Their minions, who are helping them, believe they will also be among the elite. I'm afraid many of them are going to be consigned to the much and mire with the rest of us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> If a white guy kills black people in a church, it's a white supremacist, racial motivated southern hate fest and we ban the flag and a couple TV shows.
> When a few blacks shoot some whites, we just blame the guns and make excuses as to why it's not racially motivated.
> Even you should be able to see the lop lopsidedness in all that?
> How many public calls to kill whites will it take to open your eyes?


There was a social media backlash and the TV stations caved. A large portion of the country doesn't like the confederate flag and their perception of what it stands for and many municipalites caved. That flag never should have been flown on government or public land. White guy _was_ a self proclaimed white supremacist, and stated he killed them because they were black. 

Even me? Kinda personal and that's the second time you've said it in this thread. 

I'll open my eyes when _proof_ is put forward. Actual proof and not conjecture.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> First and foremost - money and power.
> 
> Those promoting it think, or know, they will be among the elite - even more elite and wealthier.
> 
> Their minions, who are helping them, believe they will also be among the elite. I'm afraid many of them are going to be consigned to the much and mire with the rest of us.


If Obama turned the US into a "3rd world cesspool" where would the money and power be? He's _already_ the leader (and will be a former President for life) of one of the most powerful and wealthy countries on earth. Why would he do that?

Dang.

ETA: I can't believe I'm even arguing about this. It's a daft conspiracy theory and patently ridiculous.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Why would anyone want a war that would turn the US into a 3rd world cesspool?


He's just another marxist that hates the US because he beleives we have taken advantage of other Countrys. He wants to "knock us down to size". He is an anti-colonialist. His entire family hated this Country and were communists, he was mentored by a communist, his mother sent him to live with his grandparents because her "new" husband wasen't "left" enough. O sought out the farthest left teachers,friends ect. he could his entire life. 
He's stuck in his family dream of his fathers black revolution of the 60's and his muslim upbringing to get us to a 3rd world dictatorship. Can't tell me people haven't noticed how he and his "wife" act like o is a dictator.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> If Obama turned the US into a "3rd world cesspool" where would the money and power be? He's _already_ the leader (and will be a former President for life) of one of the most powerful and wealthy countries on earth. Why would he do that?
> 
> Dang.
> 
> ETA: I can't believe I'm even arguing about this. It's a daft conspiracy theory and patently ridiculous.


There would be no middle class. So, it's easy to see where He would be, and where You and I would be.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This is what Black Lives Matter chant:

What do we want? Dead cops!

When do we want it? Now!


These are the ones who are making the cesspool.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There will be a news conf. at 5 30.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, it's the guy they have been holding the whole time.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Latest on Houston deputy: Suspect arrested in shooting*
HOUSTON (AP) â Here are the latest developments regarding the fatal shooting of a suburban Houston sheriff's deputy (all times local):
3:45 p.m.
Officials say a suspect has been arrested in the fatal shooting of a deputy at a suburban Houston gas station.
Harris County Sheriff Ron Hickman was scheduled to hold a news conference at 4:30 p.m. CDT to discuss the arrest.
Officials with the sheriff's office declined to comment on details of the arrest or what charge the suspect might face until the news conference.
Deputy Darren Goforth was pumping gas about 8:30 p.m. Friday when a man approached him from behind and fired multiple shots, continuing to fire after the deputy had fallen to the ground.
Earlier Saturday, Harris County Sheriff's Office spokesman Deputy Thomas Gilliland said officials were questioning a person of interest and had a search warrant for a two-story brick home.
___
1:25 p.m.
Gov. Greg Abbott says "heinous and deliberate crimes against law enforcement will not be tolerated in the State of Texas."
Abbott released a statement Saturday afternoon in response to the death of Harris County Sheriff's Deputy Darren Goforth at a suburban Houston gas station.
Goforth was in his uniform when a man approached him from behind and fired multiple shots Friday night as the deputy filled up his patrol car. No arrests have been made.
The governor says, "Texas reveres the men and women in law enforcement who put their lives on the line every day to protect and serve their communities."
He added that he knows local law enforcement "will work tirelessly to apprehend the killer and ensure justice for Deputy Goforth is served."
___
more.............
http://news.yahoo.com/latest-housto...yb21tBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--
Good! 

This falls squarely at the feet of our leaders and the biased media......you have fermented and encouraged a malevolent attitude among some minorities that leads them to believe they can act with impunity......for this individual I would advocate a quick trial and death penalty.....just to re enforce that there is a payment for committing these crimes no matter what the media or our fearless leaders say..............


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> If Obama turned the US into a "3rd world cesspool" where would the money and power be? He's _already_ the leader (and will be a former President for life) of one of the most powerful and wealthy countries on earth. Why would he do that?
> 
> Dang.
> 
> ETA: I can't believe I'm even arguing about this. It's a daft conspiracy theory and patently ridiculous.


You have a right to your opinion. 

Oh, I think many of our presidents in my adult life have only been one of those minions, as this one, - with the possible exception of the one before this one due to his family ties. 

Do you really believe that being the former President of the US - or even the current President reaches the upper levels of elitism in this world. Oh, I think far from it. They may get to feeling like royalty - but they are far from it unless they have other connections.

The fact that serfs are poor doesn't keep the lord from having power and wealth.

For me, the cesspool has to do with quality of life for us 'common folk.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie,you are a nice person and am glad to be posting with you again. Like so many before us have said. You cannot fix stupid.
We can try to figure out why bad things happen to the good people but we never are going to solve that problem. Some people are meaner, more selfish, more greedy than others.. 
Our country has never come so close to dictatorship as it has been for the last 8 yrs.
One he is out and gone, we can start to rebuild our country with better people in charge.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't the vote for the pair? Is it possible to vote for McCain without letting Palin into office? C'mon, splain how I'd do that please?


Yep the vp is pretty much tied to the prez at election time..... Is there something in particular you liked so much better about Biden?


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

7thswan said:


> website? they are twitter groups.


That was my point also.It's not a website making the statements... It is tweets from the actual people.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> Trixie,you are a nice person and am glad to be posting with you again. Like so many before us have said. You cannot fix stupid.
> We can try to figure out why bad things happen to the good people but we never are going to solve that problem. Some people are meaner, more selfish, more greedy than others..
> Our country has never come so close to dictatorship as it has been for the last 8 yrs.
> One he is out and gone, we can start to rebuild our country with better people in charge.


Thank you, I missed posting, but I fear I do spend too much time when I get started.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

popscott said:


> What if there is an agenda involved.....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB-e9VbwMy0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015...ynching-and-hanging-of-white-people-and-cops/


I feel like this special individual doesn't have long to live.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't the vote for the pair? Is it possible to vote for McCain without letting Palin into office? C'mon, splain how I'd do that please?





Irish Pixie said:


> So I could have voted for McCain, and had he won Palin wouldn't have been VP? Huh. Splain how that could happen please? A vote for McCain is the same as a vote for Palin, correct? I didn't want Palin in office so I didn't vote for McCain. Dang. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.


The vote is not for the pair, depending on how your state has elections structured, you vote each office separately. If enough people vote for the prez and not their vp then the prez gets in and the vp doesn't. Likely? No. Possible? Yes. As to the "how", you get your butt out and campaign; be the change you want to see in the world. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

cfuhrer said:


> The vote is not for the pair, depending on how your state has elections structured, you vote each office separately. If enough people vote for the prez and not their vp then the prez gets in and the vp doesn't. Likely? No. Possible? Yes. As to the "how", you get your butt out and campaign; be the change you want to see in the world. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.


I know that is the way it is in Ga,NC, and SC, the 3 states I have voted in but don't know what they do north of the mason dixon line.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

The Civil Rights era was pretty bad, this is so much worse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> The vote is not for the pair, *depending on how your state has elections structured*, you vote each office separately. If enough people vote for the prez and not their vp then the prez gets in and the vp doesn't. Likely? No. Possible? Yes. As to the "how", you get your butt out and campaign; be the change you want to see in the world. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.


So not all states are the same?  In NY you vote for both. 

I contribute to the candidate of my choice, thanks for your concern tho.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> So not all states are the same?  In NY you vote for both.
> 
> I contribute to the candidate of my choice, thanks for your concern tho.


I have voted in three states, prez gets a vote, vice is automatically tagged with the prez. 

Me? I liked the way the founders set it up, the people elected impartial electors, those electors later got together and voted for who they thought would be a good pres, runner up got the vice job.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

wr said:


> What role would a department of justice employee typically have in a police investigation?


Good question and I see you never really got an answer.
There could be several reasons.
The article stated they were getting a search warrant in the early am. hours, which means waking a judge or getting quick access to a "night court" maybe in a big city.
The DOJ official could have been making sure that happened and all i's dotted and t's crossed to ensure a legal search and arrest - no tainted evidence.

She could have been there at the request of the sheriff in case federal charges or assistance was needed, FBI, ICE, DEA, etc.

She could have been a friend of the deputy and wanted to see the killer caught.

Many reasons.




Irish Pixie said:


> So I could have voted for McCain, and had he won Palin wouldn't have been VP? Huh. Splain how that could happen please? A vote for McCain is the same as a vote for Palin, correct? I didn't want Palin in office so I didn't vote for McCain. Dang. It's a bit scary that I had to explain in such detail.





Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have voted in three states, prez gets a vote, vice is automatically tagged with the prez.
> 
> Me? I liked the way the founders set it up, the people elected impartial electors, those electors later got together and voted for who they thought would be a good pres, runner up got the vice job.



I've seen it both ways in different states, but since this thread will probably derail or crash anyways......

Would you like to see the list of the 31 people in NY who actually DID vote for the President?
Y'all didn't think it was any of us did you?


Electors[edit]
Main article: List of United States presidential electors, 2008
Technically the voters of NY cast their ballots for electors: representatives to the Electoral College. NY is allocated 31 electors because it has 29 congressional districts and 2 senators. All candidates who appear on the ballot or qualify to receive write-in votes must submit a list of 31 electors, who pledge to vote for their candidate and his or her running mate. Whoever wins the majority of votes in the state is awarded all 31 electoral votes. Their chosen electors then vote for President and Vice President. Although electors are pledged to their candidate and running mate, they are not obligated to vote for them.[19] An elector who votes for someone other than his or her candidate is known as a faithless elector.

The electors of each state and the District of Columbia met on December 15, 2008 to cast their votes for President and Vice President. The Electoral College itself never meets as one body. Instead the electors from each state and the District of Columbia met in their respective capitols.

The following were the members of the Electoral College from the state. All 31 electors were pledged to Barack Obama and Joe Biden:[20]

Velda Jeffrey
June O'Neill
Dennis Mehiel
David Paterson
Andrew Cuomo
Thomas DiNapoli
Sheldon Silver
Malcolm Smith
Maria Luna
Robert Master
Pamela Green-Perkins
Helen D. Foster
Jon Cooper
Hakeem Jeffries
Richard Fife
Deborah Slott
Terrence Yang
George Arthur
George Gresham
Alan Van Capelle
Inez Dickens
Suzy Ballantyne
Alan Lubin
Bethaida Gonzalez
Christine Quinn
William Thompson
Stuart Applebaum
Maritza Davila
Ivan Young
Barbara J. Fiala
Frank A. Bolz


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> Good question and I see you never really got an answer.
> There could be several reasons.
> The article stated they were getting a search warrant in the early am. hours, which means waking a judge or getting quick access to a "night court" maybe in a big city.
> The DOJ official could have been making sure that happened and all i's dotted and t's crossed to ensure a legal search and arrest - no tainted evidence.
> ...


not exactly what the founders had in mind is it?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> not exactly what the founders had in mind is it?


No, not exactly.
As much as people talk about voting and voting rights, we still don't vote for a POTUS and only started voting for senators after the 1920's I think. *17th Amd. passed in 1913*

But you pointed out the electors originally were more impartial or divided as the case may be. Several times early on there were VP's from the other parties serving under the President.

People today act like they HAVE to take whatever is offered, we only have to take what we allow. Refusal to go along with the crowd is always an option.


But as far as the OP is concerned, I think the media has gotten bit this week by their own rabid dog.
I'm referring to the VA shooting and all the rest of the cases of targeted shootings around the country this year, many more that don't make the top of the news shows.
I don't think it will cause them to report much differently - but it should.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Career criminal charged with capital
murder after Â´executing Houston cop in
gas station ambushÂ´ as sheriff blames
Â´out of controlÂ´ Black Lives Matter
movement for his death*
Daily Mail & Associated Press, by Wills Robinson, Kieran Corcoran & Staff

A serial criminal has been arrested in connection with the 'senseless' and 'cold-blooded' killing of a sheriff's deputy who was shot dead during a gas station ambush.

Darren Goforth, a 47-year-old father of two, was pumping fuel into his patrol car at a Chevron station Friday night when a man crept up behind him and opened fire.

Shannon J Miles, 30, who has a long criminal record which includes firearms offenses, was arrested on Friday night and has been charged with capital murder. He is being held in Harris County Jail and is expected to be arraigned on Monday.

After Goforth fell to the ground, the suspect allegedly kept firing bullets into his body in what colleagues described as a 'cold-blooded and cowardly' execution.

No definitive motive has been put forward for the killing - but Harris County sheriff Ron Hickman pointed the finger at the Black Lives Matter protest group for their 'out of control rhetoric' against law enforcement. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-shot-Houston-pumping-gas.html#ixzz3kJ6rsvDA

A tragedy beyond words. That said Texas justice will ensure he never has the opportunity to hurt another individual as long as he lives.
This is becoming far too commonplace under the current administration's agenda. The blood is not just on this murderer's hands, but in my opinion, on every single person who has allowed or taken part in the "ant-cop" rhetoric running rampant in this country. From Farrakhan, BLM, Sharpton to Obama, this is what you get when you condone violent behavior. To all law enforcement, I hope you stay safe and to this officer's family and friends, i offer my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> How do you know this killing was in response to that call?


Its funny you cannot leap there but you could when the AZ rep was shot & you blamed Palin's website. You even thought she'd be sued. But nada when huffy's site actually CALLED for her to be shot-put HER in the crosshairs...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Here, Nevada, the Sherriff made mention of the BLM issue.
> The sheriff said the attack âstrikes at the heart of law enforcementâ and noted the âvery dangerous national rhetoric thatâs out there today.â
> 
> And when it gets to a point where cops are being assassinated, he said, this rhetoric is âout of control.â read the rest...http://www.mediaite.com/tv/sheriff-...ric-after-deputy-killed-cop-lives-matter-too/


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

7thswan said:


> He's just another marxist that hates the US because he beleives we have taken advantage of other Countrys. He wants to "knock us down to size". He is an anti-colonialist. His entire family hated this Country and were communists, he was mentored by a communist, his mother sent him to live with his grandparents because her "new" husband wasen't "left" enough. O sought out the farthest left teachers,friends ect. he could his entire life.
> He's stuck in his family dream of his fathers black revolution of the 60's and his muslim upbringing to get us to a 3rd world dictatorship. Can't tell me people haven't noticed how he and his "wife" act like o is a dictator.


Post of the decade award.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Texas Sheriff Investigates #BlackLivesMatter As Motive For Deputy&#8217;s Death*

http://abc13.com/ August 30, 2015

Shannon J. Miles, 30, was charged Saturday with the shooting death of Harris County sheriff&#8217;s deputy Darren Goforth, 47, and Harris County Sheriff Ron Hickman is investigating the &#8220;dangerous&#8221; rhetoric of the #BlackLivesMatter movement as Miles&#8217; motive, ABC13.com reports. 
&#8220;Our system of justice absolutely requires that law enforcement be present to protect our community,&#8221; Hickman said during a press conference. &#8220;So any point when the rhetoric ramps up and calculated, cold-blooded, assassination of police officers happen, this rhetoric has gotten out of control. 
&#8220;We&#8217;ve heard Black lives matter, all lives matter, well, cops&#8217; lives matter, too,&#8221; Hickman added. &#8220;So why don&#8217;t we just drop the qualifier and say &#8216;lives matter.&#8217;&#8221; 
Harris County DA Devon Anderson spoke next, saying, &#8220;It is time for the silent majority in this country to support law enforcement&#8230;there are a few bad apples in every profession, that does not mean there should be open warfare declared on law enforcement&#8230;what happened last night is an assault on the very fabric of society.&#8221; 
*According to Hickman, Miles had had no prior interaction with Goforth, before walking up while the deputy pumped gas and shot him 8-10 times in the back.
*
Read more: http://atlantadailyworld.com/2015/0...blacklivesmatter-as-motive-for-deputys-death/


14 officers died in August, 7 in the last 9 days. A Texas Deputy was ambushed and assassinated yet there is no outcry, no outrage.
This Sheriff is absolutely correct to demand an investigation.
Will Obama be heading to Houston to meet family of slain deputy shot in back by a thug?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> A Texas Deputy was ambushed and assassinated yet there is no outcry, no outrage.


Nonsense. The fact that there are no protests doesn't mean there is no outrage. We're all taking notice of the incident.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

This was an assassination of a policeman who was on duty in his uniform. 
It is a travesty! It was not headline news in our newspaper.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> This was an assassination of a policeman who was on duty in his uniform.
> It is a travesty! It was not headline news in our newspaper.


Has anyone said any different?

It's been headline news at the national news websites. Here are thumbnails of it being headline news at both CNN & CBS.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Has anyone said any different?
> 
> It's been headline news at the national news websites.


Where's the Obama, the not so Sharpton, Jackson, blm, nbp,etc..? Silence....
Why are there no protests, riots, property distruction? 
(Looks like Obama's son to me!!)


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/

Right now on CNN front page, it does not mention the shooting under headline news. There is one under "the buzz" article where his wife is describing her husband and that is all.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Nevada said:


> Has anyone said any different?
> 
> It's been headline news at the national news websites.


You never heard of a news story about a black man getting killed by anyone not black without saying it was racially moviated and the deceased was as innocent as the driven snow. You never held off for an instant in accepting anything said, without proof, against a cop killing anyone black while dismissing anything said to support their actions. Not even to go as far as to hold off until the issues became clearer.
Then you still held that any actions that did not result in charges were also based on race and were wrong despite not really knowing anything more than what was in the news.
And the assasination of the deputy was not the every 15 minute reporting that the assassination of the reporters was. Right up to the point race clearly became an issue. Then it stops. But it never even started with the deputy murder. I had to root around googling to find out what was going on. 
Why yes, I do think your silence in one case contrasted to your comments in the other does say exactly that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Why yes, I do think your silence in one case contrasted to your comments in the other do say exactly that.


My silence on this issue probably had more to do with me being up in Salt Lake on a networking job the past week.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> My silence on this issue probably had more to do with me being up in Salt Lake on a networking job the past week.


Do you declare that income? Does your health insurance provider know about this additional income stream?
Thanks for putting this on a public forum.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> http://www.cnn.com/
> 
> Right now on CNN front page, it does not mention the shooting under headline news.


Well yeah, Obama renamed a mountain. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> Good question and I see you never really got an answer.
> There could be several reasons.
> The article stated they were getting a search warrant in the early am. hours, which means waking a judge or getting quick access to a "night court" maybe in a big city.
> The DOJ official could have been making sure that happened and all i's dotted and t's crossed to ensure a legal search and arrest - no tainted evidence.
> ...


Could be any number of reasons - yes.

The only one I could see relating to this would be a friend of the deputy. I'm thinking if they needed help, there would be plenty in Houston.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Do you declare that income? Does your health insurance provider know about this additional income stream?
> Thanks for putting this on a public forum.


I'm retired, so this wasn't about money and I'm on Medicare now. It was about a former coworker finishing a successful project. I was reimbursed for my expenses.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Well yeah, Obama renamed a mountain. :spinsmiley:


http://www.cnn.com/

Even the article about the Deputy's wife is gone now.


But CNN has an article "what's wrong with the Jenner Halloween costume"?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

gapeach said:


> http://www.cnn.com/
> 
> Even the article about the Deputy's wife is gone now.
> 
> ...


Scary how much the media chooses what to lay out for public consumption. One of the reasons I check the Canadian news services. They are more likely to have a simply statement of facts news report than the US reports. And surprisingly faster than the US too.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Scary how much the media chooses what to lay out for public consumption. One of the reasons I check the Canadian news services. They are more likely to have a simply statement of facts news report than the US reports. And surprisingly faster than the US too.


I never thought to check Canada - I do read BBC.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Scary how much the media chooses what to lay out for public consumption.


News agencies don't choose, the readers choose. It's a competitive business that's very much rooted in marketability & profit. They print about what readers are interested in.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Nevada said:


> News agencies don't choose, the readers choose. It's a competitive business that's very much rooted in marketability & profit. They print about what readers are interested in.


Wow - I don't think even the media tries to float that one - not with a straight face.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Nevada said:


> News agencies don't choose, the readers choose. It's a competitive business that's very much rooted in marketability & profit. They print about what readers are interested in.


Can't choose what you aren't offered. Good luck on questioning. Reporters can rival the snark levels of any forum posters if you dare to question them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gapeach said:


> http://www.cnn.com/
> 
> Even the article about the Deputy's wife is gone now.
> 
> But CNN has an article "what's wrong with the Jenner Halloween costume"?


Maybe they rethought the wisdom of talking about his wife when he was a target


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Aug 31, 2:38 PM EDT

*
**Suspect in ambush of Houston-area deputy held without bond* 
By JUAN A. LOZANO 
Associated Press
-video- 

HOUSTON (AP) -- A man charged with killing a suburban Houston officer first shot the 10-year veteran in the back of the head and fired a total of 15 times, authorities said Monday.
Shannon J. Miles, who is accused of capital murder and whose criminal record includes convictions for resisting arrest and disorderly conduct with a firearm, appeared briefly in state District Court in handcuffs and shackles. The 30-year-old Houston resident said little, other than to answer the judge's questions. He's being held without bond.
Harris County District Attorney Devon Anderson would not comment on a motive, saying investigators were still trying to figure that out. When asked if it might be connected to heightened tensions around the country between law enforcement and civilians, Anderson said, "I have no idea whether it does or not."
This weekend, Sheriff Ron Hickman said the attack was "clearly unprovoked," and there is no evidence Goforth knew Miles. "Our assumption is that he (Goforth) was a target because he wore a uniform," the sheriff said.
Goforth was shot 15 times and a witness saw the shooting, Anderson said. She added that the shell casings match the .40-caliber Smith and Wesson handgun found at Miles' home.
Miles' next court date is Oct. 5.

more..............
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-31-11-39-24

May more information come out and may justice be done in this horrible assassination!
There is zero doubt that they caught the right guy!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Miles was found by a court to be mentally incompetent in another matter a few years back.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/index.html

We may never know the motive. Even the shooter may not know what his motive was.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Miles was found by a court to be mentally incompetent in another matter a few years back.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/index.html
> 
> We may never know the motive. Even the shooter may not know what his motive was.


He had it together enough to load a weapon, walk up behind his target and shoot him in the head, then continue unloading said firearm in the mans back. Surely he can manage to keep it together sitting in a court room for his trial. I don't really give a rats backside what his motives were, he was caught flat out on video. Give him a fair trial by a jury of his peers then take him out back of the courthouse and put him out of our misery.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I don't really give a rats backside what his motives were


I know, and I suppose I'll never understand some people not caring. I'd like know just to give some sense of logic to the act.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Two reasons for not caring about motives.


1) Knowing the motive won't bring the dead person back to life.

2) This is for the next reason given in response to the one above.
Knowing the reason "in order to prevent it from happening again" rarely ever works, and that hasn't changed since the dawn of time.


We already know the reasons people commit murders - jealousy, hate, money and on occasion mental illness.
If there was a law we could pass or a social program we could implement that would magically stop all murders, we'd have figured it out by now.
So, if knowing the motive won't change the outcomes of reasons 1 & 2, why spend an inordinate amount of time on the answer?
Trying to figure the logic in an illogical act will only drive you insane.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I know, and I suppose I'll never understand some people not caring. I'd like know just to give some sense of logic to the act.


All you need to do is listen to the BLM's chants, there's his motive. Remember the crowds/supposed protesters after Baltimore? They chanted for killing of cops & a guy killed 2 sitting in their squad car.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> Two reasons for not caring about motives.
> 
> 
> 1) Knowing the motive won't bring the dead person back to life.
> ...


When you start understanding crazy it's time to seek professional help.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Miles was found by a court to be mentally incompetent in another matter a few years back.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/texas-deputy-killed-gas-station/index.html
> 
> We may never know the motive. Even the shooter may not know what his motive was.


I would bet it's all the anti-cop/anti white rhetoric coming from our supposed "leaders" and dirtbags like Sharpton and the NBPP.
They keep saying kill cops, kill ------, and some are stupid or crazy enough to do it.
We need to cut off the head of the snake, the leaders, the instigators, throw Sharpton, Obama and Soros in prison for conspiracy to commit murder, arson, theft and vandalism.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Police union official critical of 'disgusting' chant at Black Lives Matter march*

Union head said the Black Lives Matter cry âpromotes death to cops.â 

*By Nicole Norfleet* Star Tribune 
August 31, 2015 â 11:20pm

http://www.startribune.com/police-union-official-critical-of-digusting-
chant-at-black-lives-matter-march/323465911/


It is time for all media to end reporting an agenda that is self serving. Has any one heard or seen anything that that is truly constructive for the black community that they claim to represent?
Today they are going to protest the Governor because he is not towing the party line (which is a first, First time this has happened but good for him!)
The DNC endorsed BLM and some prominent democrats have apologized profusely for mistakenly saying "all lives matter".


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Under what circumstances are people responsible for inciting violence in others? Do those who support the rhetoric have guilt in egging on those with mental problems? Is supporting lies and distortions aiding in murder? 
We are in the Age of Unreason.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Under what circumstances are people responsible for inciting violence in others? Do those who support the rhetoric have guilt in egging on those with mental problems? Is supporting lies and distortions aiding in murder?
> We are in the Age of Unreason.


That's something that I cannot grasp either. How can a person support something that is inciteful? All it takes is one person in a crowd to turn violent and all hell breaks out. Others follow. It encourages other people who are watching them to follow their lead.
If you support this rhetoric then you are agreeing with them.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*
Another Cop Shot in Illinois*


Officer shot and killed in Illinois; manhunt underway for two suspects
Posted 11:10 am, September 1, 2015, by Shellie Nelson 

http://wqad.com/2015/09/01/officer-shot-killed-in-illinois-manhunt-underway-for-two-suspects/

Police looking for one white man and one black man.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> *
> Another Cop Shot in Illinois*
> 
> 
> ...


Just heard this.
It's a bad deal, I hope this isn't going to keep happening.
Seems like the boss's orders are clear though.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Evanston, Illinois, 2 white guys 1 black guy.
No update of officer's condition just that he was shot.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

livestream of chopper cam.http://wgntv.com/on-air/live-streaming-sc/


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are in a car and may have the cop's gun and his pepper spray.. 

Now they are saying is 2 white males and 1 black female are the shooters.
*
Officer has died according to Chicago Tribune.*


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> They are in a car and may have the cop's gun and his pepper spray..
> 
> Now they are saying is 2 white males and 1 black female are the shooters.
> *
> Officer has died according to Chicago Tribune.*


Isn't the PC description "2 light complected males and 1 dark complected female?"


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

gapeach said:


> Evanston, Illinois, 2 white guys 1 black guy.
> No update of officer's condition just that he was shot.


Since is in Evanston, it will likely turn out to be all blacks, just some lighter than others. It's been a hotbed of black shootings for decades.

ETA- Now I'm not sure. One story says it is in Fox Lake. Not really familiar with it but I think it is in a more upscale area. The guys may have been hauling drugs.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Officer was 32 year veteran of the pd with several children, well known man in the community. Reporter just said..... They don't want to reveal his name yet.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

My husband was a police officer for only 3 years in civilian life - (4 years in the military), and times were different. It was all he ever wanted to do, though The stress was pretty bad on me as his wife and mother of his children.

My brother was a police officer in Dallas and another town, my uncle was a police chief, my father was a special deputy. I even had a uncle who was the sheriff of the infamous Duval County in Texas, at one time.

That doesn't mean I don't know there are police officer out there who need to be weeded out - certainly. You get a bad apple from time to time.

Why is it in this country, when we have a problem, rather than trying to find a solution, we always make it hard on everyone - not just the offenders. That doesn't help. It just gets us in more trouble.

I told my husband last night, "If you were still a police officer, you would be looking for a new job or a new wife."


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It is going to be harder and harder to find people to take the police jobs. What else can we do to make them safer? They already have bullet proof vests. Maybe that is why so many of these cop killers are shooting for the head and the stomach, colin or the tops of the legs where the femoral artery is. It is not like policework pays very well. In a lot of places like the one I live it, the pay is pathetic. Most cops have to have side jobs just in order to make it with a family. 
My heart goes out to these people and their families. This officer today has a wife and 4 boys. The oldest one just got his drivers license. He was a Lt. with 30+ years, from what the mayor said, a well known man in the community and had a lot of service awards.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> It is going to be harder and harder to find people to take the police jobs. What else can we do to make them safer? They already have bullet proof vests. Maybe that is why so many of these cop killers are shooting for the head and the stomach, colin or the tops of the legs where the femoral artery is. It is not like policework pays very well. In a lot of places like the one I live it, the pay is pathetic. Most cops have to have side jobs just in order to make it with a family.
> My heart goes out to these people and their families. This officer today has a wife and 4 boys. The oldest one just got his drivers license. He was a Lt. with 30+ years, from what the mayor said, a well known man in the community and had a lot of service awards.


Yes, it is going to be harder to find good men. I think it already is and that may be why we have some who maybe shouldn't be policemen. I've met some


My husband worked all kinds of extra jobs as well, when he was a police officer.

Of course, the officers - all officers - are on my mind - but having been there, the wives are on my mind as well.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

poppy said:


> Since is in Evanston, it will likely turn out to be all blacks, just some lighter than others. It's been a hotbed of black shootings for decades.
> 
> ETA- Now I'm not sure. One story says it is in Fox Lake. Not really familiar with it but I think it is in a more upscale area. The guys may have been hauling drugs.


Do you have any proof of this or are you just guessing and speculating. Maybe instead of that it would be more appropriate to just remember the policeman and his poor family.

And once the facts come out we can start the blame game, although I am reasonably sure it will be Obama's fault, etc.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Nevada*
> _News agencies don't choose, the readers choose. It's a competitive business that's very much rooted in marketability & profit. They print about what readers are interested in._





Trixie said:


> Wow - I don't think even the media tries to float that one - not with a straight face.


It's still true. The media is all about money. Money comes from advertising. Advertising is based on watchers, listeners and readers. So what's reported in the end is based on what earns them the most clicks. Outrage is the winner hands down so you see the stories guaranteed to make your head spin.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

gapeach said:


> It is going to be harder and harder to find people to take the police jobs. What else can we do to make them safer? They already have bullet proof vests. Maybe that is why so many of these cop killers are shooting for the head and the stomach, colin or the tops of the legs where the femoral artery is. It is not like policework pays very well. In a lot of places like the one I live it, the pay is pathetic. Most cops have to have side jobs just in order to make it with a family.
> My heart goes out to these people and their families. This officer today has a wife and 4 boys. The oldest one just got his drivers license. He was a Lt. with 30+ years, from what the mayor said, a well known man in the community and had a lot of service awards.


I am sick to my stomach every time I hear that yet again an officer has been killed. DH worked as a LEO for 25 years in another state and has been working where we are now for 6 months. I cannot wait for him to quit. We are developing a business and need extra income until we get that going (probably another 6-9 months). I just want him to quit now. 

I am beyond mad at all these people who are calling for killing of police officers. There are some who are calling for murders & rapes of their families as well. Why don't we hear the president condemning these murders? I can only conclude that he approves of them. Maybe the conspiracy theories about him wanting things to get bad enough to declare martial law so that he can remain in office are right. 

Maybe we should just get rid of law enforcement all together if they are the source of all evil in this country. Everybody is on their own. And don't come crying if someone is beating you up and you have no one to call for help. 

As for pay ... in our area a cop with a couple of kids and a spouse making the same income will qualify for food stamps.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

When I came out of the military I was approached by several larger area law enforcement agencies, I politely declined. The pay was not that great, benefits were also not great and training inadequate. I feel I made a good decision.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Do you have any proof of this or are you just guessing and speculating. Maybe instead of that it would be more appropriate to just remember the policeman and his poor family.
> 
> And once the facts come out we can start the blame game, although I am reasonably sure it will be Obama's fault, etc.


I'm just speculating but there is a high school close by to where the policeman was when he said to his partner on the phone that he was going to have to stop and check something suspicious out. I have heard that several times during the day by different reporters. Around a high school, it would not be unusual for 2 white guys and one black guy be together. If it was something to do with drugs, then the policeman could have been overpowered by the 3 and shot by his own gun if he had not drawn it when he approached them. His partner found him shot, his weapon gone and his pepper spray.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

FarmerKat said:


> I am sick to my stomach every time I hear that yet again an officer has been killed. DH worked as a LEO for 25 years in another state and has been working where we are now for 6 months. I cannot wait for him to quit. We are developing a business and need extra income until we get that going (probably another 6-9 months). I just want him to quit now.
> 
> I am beyond mad at all these people who are calling for killing of police officers. There are some who are calling for murders & rapes of their families as well. Why don't we hear the president condemning these murders? I can only conclude that he approves of them. Maybe the conspiracy theories about him wanting things to get bad enough to declare martial law so that he can remain in office are right.
> 
> ...


That is just pathetic that the police wages are so low. We have a neighbor who just came out of the army last year and he went to work for the Savannah City police. I know what their wages are because they are online. His buddy came out at the same time and went to work for the Fire Dept at Hunter Army base. He makes more money that the cop does. They are such nice young men, both married with a small child each. They stopped and helped my husband last year when he fell because we were leaving to go to the doctor and he let his walker go for me to put it in the trunk. I could not pull him up. They came by, saw him and picked him right up and put him in the car.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We just had a Funeral today for a Cop, held at my dhs high school. He was on his motorcycle, a 70 year old man didn't see him during a lane change. Ran over him with his trailer he had attached. Drug him over 4 miles before pulled into a rest area. So so sad. My heart breaks for the old man too.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

gapeach said:


> That is just pathetic that the police wages are so low. We have a neighbor who just came out of the army last year and he went to work for the Savannah City police. I know what their wages are because they are online. His buddy came out at the same time and went to work for the Fire Dept at Hunter Army base. He makes more money that the cop does. They are such nice young men, both married with a small child each. They stopped and helped my husband last year when he fell because we were leaving to go to the doctor and he let his walker go for me to put it in the trunk. I could not pull him up. They came by, saw him and picked him right up and put him in the car.


I was going to "like" you post but it seemed odd to like the pathetic pay ... but it is nice to hear about your neighbors helping you out


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> It's still true. The media is all about money. Money comes from advertising. Advertising is based on watchers, listeners and readers. So what's reported in the end is based on what earns them the most clicks. Outrage is the winner hands down so you see the stories guaranteed to make your head spin.


I mean this nicely, but I think that is naive.

I hope I didn't sound 'snarky' to *Nevada,* but I still don't believe the media would even try to claim that. 

Again, I haven't watched TV news in a while, but I remember time after time when they would advertise the news and say, "All the news you NEED to know."


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

This happend 0.8 miles from my house, according to the ruler on Google Earth.

We heard the helicopters and thought there had been a car wreck.

I did not know Officer Goforth...but for sure, when it happens right in your neighborhood, you tend to take it a little personal.


Tim


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Our area patrol deputies have started patrolling in two man units and some of the former community watch patrols are re-establishing to offer them more eyes and back up if appropriate.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a slippery idea put forth by Patchouli but I think it comes down to this- complaining about black rhetoric, promoting violence and hate, can not be done by white people because there are white people who do the same thing. However, black people complaining about white rhetoric, promoting violence and hate, is to be accepted because there are white people doing it.
Nope, nothing illogical there.

Not to mention that as far as I can tell, Patchouli has decided white supremacist are the only people who would object to hateful black speech. Therefore anyone who objects to it must be a white supremacist. And to say otherwise is to be a hypocrite. As I said- slippery idea.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

where I want to said:


> It's a slippery idea put forth by Patchouli but I think it comes down to this- complaining about black rhetoric, promoting violence and hate, can not be done by white people because there are white people who do the same thing. However, black people complaining about white rhetoric, promoting violence and hate, is to be accepted because there are white people doing it.
> Nope, nothing illogical there.
> 
> Not to mention that as far as I can tell, Patchouli has decided white supremacist are the only people who would object to hateful black speech. Therefore anyone who objects to it must be a white supremacist. And to say otherwise is to be a hypocrite. As I said- slippery idea.


I've been trying to figure out for hours why I or anyone else should read about *********** or anything about the KKK. I think I know why now.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FarmerKat said:


> I am sick to my stomach every time I hear that yet again an officer has been killed. DH worked as a LEO for 25 years in another state and has been working where we are now for 6 months. I cannot wait for him to quit. We are developing a business and need extra income until we get that going (probably another 6-9 months). I just want him to quit now.
> 
> I am beyond mad at all these people who are calling for killing of police officers. There are some who are calling for murders & rapes of their families as well. Why don't we hear the president condemning these murders? I can only conclude that he approves of them. Maybe the conspiracy theories about him wanting things to get bad enough to declare martial law so that he can remain in office are right.
> 
> ...


yeppers the food stamp people really need to reevaluate their "poverty"guidelines.... There is no reason for any double income family to need food stamps.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I was talking to my DH last night about the officer who was killed in Illinois . I hope I am wrong but those 3 men probably split up yesterday and if they shot the cop with his own gun and have it with them, with no witnesses, how will they ever catch them?


----------

